# Plymatuning Ice



## Sr.Jigger (Feb 17, 2005)

Planning a 4 day trip for ice fishing starting Monday Jan-20 at Ohio side of Plymatuning. Hoping there's safe ice by then and have a deposit down. Is there any member on here that is local and can PM me about ice conditions when it gets close ? I'm 3 hours away so it's a gamble and my only shot. In 17 days I'll have to cancel my stay reservations if it's not safe to get out. Really hoping we get a dose of real winter temps between now and then.
Thanks for any help.


----------



## b drake (Oct 22, 2011)

Some real cold temps coming just hope that there is wind with this all this snow coming!!!


----------



## Sr.Jigger (Feb 17, 2005)

Seems like we just can't put together a solid week of temps in the single digits to save out lives. Just as soon as it it gets real cold it warms up and rains. Heck I can remember weeks in a row years past that never seen a day's high of 20 degrees high. Oh well , it is what it is.


----------



## Snook (Aug 19, 2008)

Any recent reports? Are guy's fishing there yet? Quite a few fishing Mosquito.


----------



## huntindoggie22 (Mar 28, 2008)

I've heard 8 inches and they've been on it since Tuesday. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Grizzly Adams (Mar 31, 2012)

Any reports on the ice condition and thickness today?


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

5 1/2" on the southend when i left at 2:00. Shoreline was in real good shape too. Fishing stunk.


----------



## Grizzly Adams (Mar 31, 2012)

I agree the fishing stunk but can't wait to go back and try...try...try again. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## hunt4smallies (Feb 4, 2009)

Sunday when we left ice was 7" and was rumbling, would like to know how it stands now?I want to come back up thurs. but dont know how rain affected it, thanks for any info( tutle point)


----------



## Bulldog1149 (Feb 26, 2006)

Same question here. Would love to hit it tomorrow.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## 75slick (Feb 8, 2007)

hunt4smallies said:


> Sunday when we left ice was 7" and was rumbling, would like to know how it stands now?I want to come back up thurs. but dont know how rain affected it, thanks for any info( tutle point)


They are still fishing tuttle today 6 inches


----------



## hunt4smallies (Feb 4, 2009)

Thanks chuck, did u see them or what? How u know?


----------



## sonar (Mar 20, 2005)

That's my target !! should be out there around 1:00 -dusk,,will be anxious to see what happens!! I'll give a report in the evening.... Be careful out there!!& good luck!! ----->>>>>sonar<<<<<-----


----------



## fishin 1st (Dec 23, 2009)

can someone give me some info on where to get on the ice on the ohio side. that has a chance of producing some fish? if not the ohio side the pa side. thanks


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

Manning or Tuttle.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## sonar (Mar 20, 2005)

Had a GOOD time at Pymy!! They were biting & I even caught a few!! Was on the S.E. side of the Res.,,& there were 10-12 Anglers ,,some catching & some others were Scratchin'??,, It was good fishing from 1pm to dusk,,in about 14' deep.. Ice was 5" thick,,clear & hard + slick!! Wear your Cleats!! ----->>>>>sonar<<<<<-----


----------



## JC heir (Dec 6, 2013)

sonar said:


> Had a GOOD time at Pymy!! They were biting & I even caught a few!! Was on the S.E. side of the Res.,,& there were 10-12 Anglers ,,some catching & some others were Scratchin'??,, It was good fishing from 1pm to dusk,,in about 14' deep.. Ice was 5" thick,,clear & hard + slick!! Wear your Cleats!! ----->>>>>sonar<<<<<-----


what species are you catching?


----------



## Walleye Hunter66 (Jul 13, 2009)

Headed up to Pymi now will let ya know how it goes when i get back after dark


----------



## Walleye Hunter66 (Jul 13, 2009)

Was Headed there this afternoon then had a Jeep Break Down so it is fixed and Headed there in the Morning ......


----------



## sonar (Mar 20, 2005)

I was after Walleye,,JC.....& I got a few too!! Sometimes ,,things just seem to work out.... ----->>>>>sonar<<<<<-----


----------



## Grizzly Adams (Mar 31, 2012)

Heading up tomorrow I hope. Any reports on the ice conditions?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

Was up yesterday. Ice is great. 6 " by the time we left. Lake is humming ! Building ice rapidly !

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Grizzly Adams (Mar 31, 2012)

Great news! Thanks


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Walleye Hunter66 (Jul 13, 2009)

Sitting on 6 now she is rumbling under me ...


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

Atta boy Vince! Hoping to get out somewhere tomorrow!


----------



## Grizzly Adams (Mar 31, 2012)

Hopefully it is rumbling from all the fish your hauling!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Walleye Hunter66 (Jul 13, 2009)

Fished 12 to 18 ft of water south of 285 bridge in front of island and nodda


----------



## Northern (May 6, 2008)

A few of us fished off Tuttle yesterday from 10 to 1pm and off Orchard from 2 to 6:30 pm. A few dozen shanties off Tuttle, one off Orchard, 6" of clear ice off both. Just one perch off Tuttle and one catfish off Orchard. Tried the break from 10 to 20 fow. Didn't mark a thing on the flasher until sunset but couldn't get them to hit. Anyone else get it going out there?


----------



## PymyBone (Jan 12, 2014)

Anybody having a luck pulling them through the ice?

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

